
Molekule: The worst air purifier we’ve ever tested - smacktoward
https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-air-purifier/#molekule-the-worst-air-purifier-weve-ever-tested
======
someonehere
I bought one during the Northern California fires in 2017. It was ok in what
it did. I liked that I could remotely turn it on and have it clean the air
before I got home. It was the first air purifier I owned so I didn’t know what
to expect in terms of how clean and quick it should be.

Somewhere between moves someone stole it from me so I was without one. 2018 we
had more fires so I went to Home Depot and bought a Honeywell for a small/med
sized room. Like night and day. The Honeywell had noticeable results
especially as bad as the air was in 2018 fires in NorCal.

I think Molekule is just marketing hype.

------
syntaxing
Dead link? Can't seem to find it through a search engine either.

~~~
wuunderbar
[https://thewirecutter.com/blog/worst-air-purifier-we-ever-
te...](https://thewirecutter.com/blog/worst-air-purifier-we-ever-tested/)

